# La casa di mia madre non è di strada per me andando al lavoro



## Tellure

Buongiorno a tutti.

Vorrei sapere gentilmente se  la frase "La casa di mia madre non è di strada per me andando al lavoro" è corretta o meno e se qualcuno ha qualche idea su come esprimere meglio il concetto: dovrei dire che la mattina passo da mia madre per accompagnare la bambina prima di andare al lavoro, però dove lei abita non è di strada per me per cui allungo parecchio il tragitto. Non so se è il caldo, ma ho difficoltà ad esprimermi oggi...

Spero di essere stata chiara e spero che almeno in questo caso la mia domanda rispetti le regole del forum. 

Qualcuno mi può aiutare gentilmente? 

Grazie in anticipo,
R.


----------



## Blackman

Io non ci trovo niente di sbagliato. Magari qualcuno l'avrebbe composta diversamente, ma tutto qui.


----------



## infinite sadness

Tellure said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Vorrei sapere gentilmente se  la frase "La casa di mia madre non è di strada per me andando al lavoro" è corretta o meno e se qualcuno ha qualche idea su come esprimere meglio il concetto: dovrei dire che la mattina passo da mia madre per accompagnare la bambina prima di andare al lavoro, però dove lei abita non è di strada per me per cui allungo parecchio il tragitto. Non so se è il caldo, ma ho difficoltà ad esprimermi oggi...
> 
> Spero di essere stata chiara e spero che almeno in questo caso la mia domanda rispetti le regole del forum.
> 
> Qualcuno mi può aiutare gentilmente?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo,
> R.



Credo che non si tratti tanto di un problema di correttezza quanto di regionalismi o localismi.

Per esempio l'espressione "essere di strada" è la prima volta che la sento, però può essere che nella tua regione sia normale.

Io avrei detto "la casa di mia madre non mi viene di passaggio per andare al lavoro". Ma forse anche questo è un regionalismo o un localismo, non so.


----------



## Blechi

A me la frase sembra più che usuale.

Proprio per ciurlar nel manico ti direi che io non uso l'articolo davanti alla parola "casa" quando si tratta del focolare domestico, mio o di altri, e lo uso solo se parlo di un edificio. E non so se si tratti di regionalismo o cosa. Ho vissuto in molte regioni diverse quindi non saprei neppure a quale attribuire il mio uso.

Potrei dire: _Casa di mia madre non mi è di strada andando al lavoro / Ogni giorno prima di andare al lavoro porto mia figlia da mia madre. / Ogni giorno, andando al lavoro, faccio una deviazione per portare mia figlia da mia madre._


----------



## infinite sadness

Se non è un regionalismo sarà un "nordismo" (mi riferisco all'espressione "di strada").


----------



## francisgranada

Per me (non madrelingua) invece è un po' (ma non del tutto ) "oscuro" l'uso della preposizione "di". 

Domanda: "La casa di mia madre  non è *di* strada ...", si potrebbe interpretare, dal punto di vista della logica della propria construzione,  come "La casa di mia mamma non fa parte *della *strada ...", o no?


----------



## Matpao

infinite sadness said:


> Se non è un regionalismo sarà un "nordismo" (mi riferisco all'espressione "di strada").



No, non direi un "nordismo", a Firenze si usa normalmente...


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco ma... se tu chiedi a un siciliano dove si trova Firenze, lui ti risponderà "nel Nord-Italia".


----------



## Tellure

Grazie davvero a tutti per i preziosi contributi.  



Blechi said:


> A me la frase sembra più che usuale.
> 
> Proprio per ciurlar nel manico ti direi che io non uso l'articolo davanti alla parola "casa" quando si tratta del focolare domestico, mio o di altri, e lo uso solo se parlo di un edificio. E non so se si tratti di regionalismo o cosa. Ho vissuto in molte regioni diverse quindi non saprei neppure a quale attribuire il mio uso.
> 
> Potrei dire: _Casa di mia madre non mi è di strada andando al lavoro / Ogni giorno prima di andare al lavoro porto mia figlia da mia madre. / Ogni giorno, andando al lavoro, faccio una deviazione per portare mia figlia da mia madre._



Io sono pugliese e, sì, il mio timore era anche quello che potesse trattarsi di un regionalismo.  

Però devo dire che in effetti _Casa di mia madre non mi è di strada andando al lavoro _suona molto meglio.

Grazie ancora a tutti e buona serata,

R.


----------



## Blackman

No, nordismo direi davvero di no. Piuttosto _di passaggio_ mi sembra un meridionalismo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Blackman said:


> No, nordismo direi davvero di no. Piuttosto _di passaggio_ mi sembra un meridionalismo.


Lo supponevo.
Però grazie, sei l'unico che ha risposto al mio dubbio.


----------



## Blackman

Scusa Infinite, mi sono espresso male. Lo uso anche io e a dir la verità mi sembrano entrambi piuttosto naturali e diffusi.


infinite sadness said:


> Lo supponevo.
> Però grazie, sei l'unico che ha risposto al mio dubbio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora può essere un "isolanismo"?


----------



## Tellure

francisgranada said:


> Per me (non madrelingua) invece è un po' (ma non del tutto ) "oscuro" l'uso della preposizione "di".
> 
> Domanda: "La casa di mia madre  non è *di* strada ...", si potrebbe interpretare, dal punto di vista della logica della propria construzione,  come "La casa di mia mamma non fa parte *della *strada ...", o no?



Alla tua domanda io risponderei di no. "Di strada" come ben saprai ha vari altri significati, ma non potrebbe, per quanto ne so io, significare "far parte della strada".


----------



## Tellure

infinite sadness said:


> Allora può essere un "isolanismo"?


Io non ho trovato l'espressione in nessun dizionario di italiano, ma pare che sia "italiano":


> *Vorrei sapere se l’espressione “essere di strada”,  intendendo ‘essere lungo la strada tra due destinazioni A e B’, sia  corretta. Es.: “Andando da Roma a Milano mi fermo a Firenze perché è di  strada”.*
> 
> Sì, il significato dell’espressione è  precisamente quello indicato. La locuzione non viene riportata nei  principali dizionari della lingua italiana dell’uso, che preferiscono  dare spazio ad altre locuzioni, nelle quali al significato denotativo si  affianca un significato figurato, come accade, per esempio, in essere fuori strada (significato proprio: ‘essere sull’itinerario sbagliato’; significato figurato: ‘sbagliarsi’) o fermarsi a metà strada (‘fermarsi a metà di un percorso’; ‘non terminare una data azione, opera e simili’ o ‘non andare fino in fondo’).


Fonte: treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/lessico


----------



## gc200000

Anche nella mia, che è la stessa tua, "essere di strada" è un'espressione normalissima 

Tale e quale a "di passaggio".


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Credo che non si tratti tanto di un problema di correttezza quanto di regionalismi o localismi.
> 
> Per esempio l'espressione "essere di strada" è la prima volta che la sento, però può essere che nella tua regione sia normale.
> 
> Io avrei detto "la casa di mia madre non mi viene di passaggio per andare al lavoro". Ma forse anche questo è un regionalismo o un localismo, non so.



Anche nella mia, che è la stessa tua, "essere di strada" è un'espressione normalissima 

Tale e quale a "di passaggio".​


----------



## infinite sadness

Si vede che nella tua città il siciliano non è la prima lingua parlata. Perché, oltre all'espressione "di strada" c'è anche l'espressione "mi è" (al posto di "mi viene") che per un siciliano è veramente anomala e inconsueta.


----------



## broccoletto

Secondo me la tua frase è chiara. Se vuoi un'alternativa, potresti dire: _la casa di mia madre non è sulla strada che faccio per andare al lavoro_.


----------



## Tellure

broccoletto said:


> Secondo me la tua frase è chiara. Se vuoi un'alternativa, potresti dire: _la casa di mia madre non è sulla strada che faccio per andare al lavoro_.



Vedi? Giusto, non mi veniva proprio in mente: semplice ed efficace.

Un'ottima alternativa, grazie mille, broccoletto!


----------



## broccoletto

Prego! 
Riguardo a _di passaggio_, io sono lombarda e l'ho sempre sentito in frasi del tipo '_ero di passaggio e sono venuta a trovarti_".


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora "mi viene di passaggio" è sicuramente un meridionalismo che non è ancora entrato nell'italiano standard.


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Si vede che nella tua città il siciliano non è la prima lingua parlata. Perché, oltre all'espressione "di strada" c'è anche l'espressione "mi è" (al posto di "mi viene") che per un siciliano è veramente anomala e inconsueta.



La frase è in lingua italiana, non siciliana.

Mi riferivo all'espressione "di strada", poi sicuramente direi "venire" e non "essere": "La casa di mia madre non mi viene di strada andando al lavoro".


----------

